# Himmelszelt



## TheChabon

Estoy traduciéndolo con una nota como _tienda celestial_ en un texto en el que la asociación con la 'tienda' es importante —_firmamento_ no serviría. Si a alguien se le ocurre alguna mejor, por favor avíseme. 

[Cuando lo vi por primera vez sentí que había hecho un gran descubrimiento lingüístico/antropológico --porque la _Himmelszelt_  como equivalente a la _bóveda celeste_ habitual en castellano parecía sugerir una tradición de pueblos de los bosques, de cabañas, o más probablemente todavía una imagen originada en Medio Oriente, de pueblos de tiendas, a diferencia de los pueblos del sur de Europa que son de mampostería y por eso ven en el cielo una _bóveda_. Pero después descubrí que también está en alemán _Himmelskuppel_ así que mi descubrimiento tal vez no sea tan gran descubrimiento. De todas maneras me llama la atención que no me suene en español 'tienda celeste', a pesar incluso de que los árabes estuvieron 700 años en España.]


----------



## capials

humildemente

bóveda= des Himmels Gewölbe


----------



## Spharadi

Hola
Entiendo que lo que buscas es en castellano. 

carpa estelar 
techumbre celeste o estelar
baldaquino o piélago celeste
toldo estelar (pero "toldo" adolece de criollismo, como diriía Borges)


----------



## TheChabon

[Uh. Me mataste con que _toldo_ adolece de criollismo. Lo estaba usando por todos lados, le sentía un olor criollo pero no había podido asegurarme. Te agradezco el comentario.]

¿Las variantes las estás inventando a partir de _Himmelszelt_, no? Nunca escuché nada parecido, y me da la impresión de que Himmelszelt suena razonablemente familiar en alemán y que no hay nada estrictamente equivalente en castellano [y como en este caso la alusión a la tienda es crítica para el significado, pensaba poner una nota del traductor comentando básicamente esto que estoy diciendo acá].


----------



## Spharadi

Las variantes me las he inventado, pero es posible que sirvan algunas de ellas


Schiller en su "An die Freude" dice:

"Brüder überm *Sternenzelt*
muss ein lieber Vater wohnen"


Igualmente  "Himmelszelt" es de uso correinte creo, ahi va un ejemplo 

Weisst du, wieviel Sternlein stehen 
an dem blauen *Himmelszelt*.


----------



## jordi picarol

*Por estas latitudes empleamos la expresión "la capa del cielo". "¡Nunca hubo nada parecido bajo la capa del cielo!" Quizá sea demasiado peninsular,no sé.*
*Saludos*
*Jordi*


----------



## Bonjules

Mira, se trata de una meta'fora bien poe'tica aqui, como ha demonstrado Spharadi.
De todas las palabras mencionadas, para mi 'firmamento' captura este esp'iritu poe'tico en la mejor forma.
saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

*Mira,estoy profundamente compungido y atribulado,pero creo que es mi deber poner en tu conocimiento que el término "firmamento" en castellano no tiene ni un pelín de poético.No digo con esto que "la capa del cielo" lo sea mucho más,pero TheChabon no menciona la poesía en *
*absoluto y,por otra parte,deja superclaro que firmamento no le sirve.*
*Es decir;que no.*
*Saludos*
*Jordi*


----------



## Bonjules

Ay Bendito, Jordi, ciertamente no quiero causar un episodio de depresión mayor en tí.
Probablemente tienes toda la razón.
Pero dime algo: Si 'firmanento' (hablando del cielo) no es poético para nada, qué es?
Scientífico?
Bien sea que no te sirva;
'Himmelszelt' es poetico; si el contexto no lo es, no se puede usar.
saludos


----------



## TheChabon

Sólo para señalar que me parece que _toldo_ no es de por sí un criollismo: 
http://www.toldos.es/toldos
Lo que sí seguramente sea un criollismo es la posible asociación con la 'toldería', con la tienda de los indígenas. [Pero esa asociación por suerte no hay posibilidad de que aparezca en este contexto en particular.]

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios en esta tira.


----------



## Spharadi

Muy interesante la discusión !! 

Pienso que también existe una connotación geográfica en las palabras: para un rioplatense posiblemente "toldo" adolezca de criollismo, pero para un lector español, mejicano,  caribeño, etc talvez  no. 
Jordi tiene razón, "firmamento" es una palabra corriente en castellano, sin asomo poético, tampoco es científico es sentido estricto.  Al final, todas las designaciones del cielo son metafóricas. La "bóveda celeste" también suena bastante poético y se la utiliza en cosmologia. Desde que Einstein postuló que el espacio es curvo, la "bóveda" es una parte de la realidad ? Vielleicht.  

"Himmelzelt" en cambio sí es poético. 
"Manto estelar"  es otra metáfora para el cielo.  

Saludos


----------



## Gatopeter

De acuerdo con Spharadi en que la discusión es interesante. Sólo para agregar un toque que amplíe las posibilidades de esta palabra: les cuento que en algunos lugares de Alemania Himmelzelt es el nombre "poético" de los mosquiteros que se instalan en las cunas de los bebés. ¿No es en el fondo, esta aplicación de la palabrita, algo bastante interesante? Por otro lado, yo descartaría 'toldo', básicamente porque esta palabra define a un objeto que cubre a otro (Un toldo que cubre a un carro) o a un tejido (tela, que ahora es hasta plástica) que sirve para hacer sombra, por ejemplo en las playas. Bóveda celeste o bóveda azulada me parecen bien. Firmamento pasa... con lo justo, pero le falta algo... Aunque se refiera a lo mismo (bóbeda celeste) el origen de la palabra -latino- se refiere más a la creencia antigua de que los planetas y estrellas se "afirmaban" en algún material celestial. Este se llamó firmamento por ese motivo, con lo cual, de acuerdo al tiempo en que la definición se realizó, hay menos de metáfora en esta palabra. En fin. La poesía puede definirse como decir de manera inesperada , matemática, fantasiosa y bella algo para lo cual existen palabras diferentes y de uso común en un momento cultural determinado. Lo poético puede convertirse en común y viceversa. Todo depende de cómo va cambiando la lengua de los pueblos a través del tiempo.
Saludos


----------



## TheChabon

Como decía al principio, en este caso la asociación con 'tienda' (como en el cierre para cunas que dice gatopeter) es importante. En este sentido el 'capa del cielo' que comenta Jordi (expresión que no conocía) o incluso 'el manto del cielo' o 'manto celeste/celestial' (que acabo de descubrir, derivando de 'capa') se acercan a lo que el texto necesita. 

Gracias a todos.


----------

